# pirambeba



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i watched a video that showed a little about pirambeba and how the are almost 100% cannibals...

when i search in google it comes up as serrasalmus irratans.. brandtii and others

what is a pirambeba?


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

From What Ive Gathered it seems the Term Pirambeba is a Term used to describe any Piranha of the Serasalminae


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

in the video they were little guys that were in a group i will try and get a pic


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)




----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

looks like a pristo to me probably a macu.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Johnny Zanni said:


>


I have No Doubts thats what he was Referring to them as . But I believe its Just a Term for any Serra. Species.
goto WikiPedia and Type Pirambeba,

The genus Serrasalmus consists of several species of piranhas in subfamily Serrasalminae of the family Characidae. They are collectively known as pirambebas

Where did you See this video ? lol it sounds like one of those old out dated Piranha Books , Still Calling Serras. Pirambeba and how they are almost 100% Cannibal ? thats referring to the fact that most serras are SOLO specie fish.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i think i saw the video in question but i cant remember which one it was. but i am almost positive thats not a serra pictured that it is a pristobrycon instead.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

LOL exactly.

I wanna see this video .. Give me a good laugh.

Anyone else have HOUSE HIPPOS in their Closet ? i Hope im not the only one


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Pirambeba is the common name for Serrasalmus, Pristobrycon, Pygopristis.
Read HERE please.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

video is Wolf In The Water


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for clearing that up Lucien .


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

any idea what the above fish is then? i like it looks nice


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

Pristobrycon maculipinnis?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

Johnny Zanni said:


> Pristobrycon maculipinnis?


thats probably the closes guess. definitely a pristo though there is atleast one other good guess though.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i wonder what size tank i would need lol


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

they dont get that big. probably could manage with a 30 but id get at least a 4 ft tank to really display the fish. 55's are cheap/free in some cases.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

yea i would definately do a 55g or possibly 75g how many could i do you think?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

id do only one. firstly the fish is rare and expensive and when i did see more then one in a tank they were in bad shape from nipping at each other and being stressed. if you really wanted more then one id grab a much larger tank 6ft or more with decent width.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

its not a bad movie i just watched a feeding frenzy of caribe and irritans

so they are like rhoms, in aquaria solo in the wild the are togeather


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

naw i think in the wild they are found together more often then rhoms are. i think there has only been one or two times rhoms are really found together in the wild but im not a pro with that stuff. but rhoms are definitely solo in the wild too but come together during extreme conditions i guess you would call it. these pristobrycon i think still have some type of grouping system from what i have seen so far. plus you can sex them so thats a big plus.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

the video has a segment where there is about 6-7 nice vinny rhoms all about 14" swimming togeather if you would like i can try and get a snapshot


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

ive seen it but they were all in rough shape right with ruby red eyes. probably because of the season or something not sure why they were all together but it was definitely a unique shot no matter how you cut it.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

It's suggested that when Some Serras' Mate they release a Pharamone that in other words " soothes " the Other making each other Tolerable Long enough to mate.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

i love this pic


----------



## TJcali (Mar 27, 2009)

I remember that video those are some killer Rhoms with bad ass ruby red eyes


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

yea, im watching piranha adventure now its got some input on serras but is mostly reds

but it shows breeding, growing up, hunting and everything


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

you download those or streaming them from somewhere. pm me if you have a website for it please.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

The fish in the image that a few of you are calling "Pristo" is actually Pygopristis denticulata.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

hastatus said:


> The fish in the image that a few of you are calling "Pristo" is actually Pygopristis denticulata.


Didn't look like a Pristo Mac , i wouldn't have guessed Denticulata im just getting into the Pristos' and PygoPristis now.
Thanks for the Id Frank


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

hastatus said:


> The fish in the image that a few of you are calling "Pristo" is actually Pygopristis denticulata.


good deal Hastatus cant argue with that. thanks for correcting me.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

thanks frank


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Johnny Zanni said:


>


Does a Denticula have a "V" shaped Tail Fin? Man that image in the video sure resembles my P.Mac...


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

thats why i still think glock honestly


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Look at the P.denticulata pics over HEREfor an answer on the tail shape question (yes they do).


----------



## glockner99 (Nov 2, 2005)

Wow....Very similar.....I've never looked closely at the Denticulata.


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

the spots and red tail still scream mac to me but ok


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Johnny Zanni said:


> the spots and red tail still scream mac to me but ok


Looks a lot like it.
However the body is more torpedo-shaped, a more pointed snout....


----------



## FrankP (Apr 25, 2004)

Lucien said:


> the spots and red tail still scream mac to me but ok


Looks a lot like it.
However the body is more torpedo-shaped, a more pointed snout....
[/quote]

As you probably know Lucien, I got a few of these at home and not really torpedo-shaped but
more like Pygo-shaped...


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

just goign to say dentics, but frank beat me to it. Primetime3wise i know used to have a shoal of these a bit back, so see if he chimes in, but i dont remember him saying anyhtingabout cannabilism


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> just goign to say dentics, but frank beat me to it. Primetime3wise i know used to have a shoal of these a bit back, so see if he chimes in, but i dont remember him saying anyhtingabout cannabilism


i had a dozens dents in a 125 for years together, absolutly no problems ever, not even a fin nip


----------



## Johnny_Zanni (Nov 8, 2009)

in the video a villager had just finished gutting a caiman and threw the guts in the water. and when it showed them eating it said they are usually cannibals and feed on them selfs but they wont turn down a meal of guts


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

rhomkeeper said:


> just goign to say dentics, but frank beat me to it. Primetime3wise i know used to have a shoal of these a bit back, so see if he chimes in, but i dont remember him saying anyhtingabout cannabilism


i had a dozens dents in a 125 for years together, absolutly no problems ever, not even a fin nip
[/quote]
What's their "cannibalism" though?Ive think ive heard of them eating each others scales, but not full out cannibalizing each other like p's sometimes do. I agree it could happen, but i doubt it would be that frequent


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sean-820 said:


> just goign to say dentics, but frank beat me to it. Primetime3wise i know used to have a shoal of these a bit back, so see if he chimes in, but i dont remember him saying anyhtingabout cannabilism


i had a dozens dents in a 125 for years together, absolutly no problems ever, not even a fin nip
[/quote]
What's their "cannibalism" though?Ive think ive heard of them eating each others scales, but not full out cannibalizing each other like p's sometimes do. I agree it could happen, but i doubt it would be that frequent
[/quote]

i think its more they nip at each others fins like rbp do instead of full on out kill each other for no reason. its in their best interest to keep the prey alive so the fins regenerate and both fish live to eat another day. if they were fully cannibalistic they wouldnt be able to sustain themselves.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

AS fan i dont think its as rare as you may think for rhoms to be found together in the wild, watch the vid from 1:06


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

bob351 said:


> AS fan i dont think its as rare as you may think for rhoms to be found together in the wild, watch the vid from 1:06


thats really nice video and i do see what you mean but i still gotta stand by what i said. hopefully someone who has more first hand experience can chime in i dont know maybe frank or G will comment.


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I think people give more credit to fin nipping....when actually what most do is scale stripping. If you look at the structure of their teeth...you will see what I mean.


----------

